# Snack sticks without casings



## paseogt13 (Dec 6, 2019)

I have just recently started making my own snack sticks and summer sausage. I have been using casings but noticed the ones from the butcher were not in casings. I was told some butchers use a casing that is removed but not sure mine are that type. The reason I ask is I think I like them without casings and was going to do my first attempt without casings but was told they would not be presentable without the casings. Just looking for more info. Thanks.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 6, 2019)

Are you locked in to that diameter, or would something in the 1-1/4" range be okay?
If so,  MORTON'S SALT  has a recipe they call pepperoni, but I just call it beef stick.  The meat is seasoned, formed into logs using tight clear wrap (I season the outside with coarse pepper), and rested overnight (12 to 18 hours) in the fridge, and when you unwrap them, the logs are nice and firm before cooking.  Morton's calls for cooking in the oven, but I hot smoke mine, then let them cool on the counter, and back in the fridge until the next day.  These are easy and pretty good.    I omit the anise, and bump up the mustard seeds.... and if I use some liquid smoke, I have apple flavored instead of the stronger hickory flavor that most people buy, it's a very subtle flavor.  It will only take 1 or 2 pounds of hamburger to check them out.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2019)

Ask the butcher, I'd like to know his method too. Doesn't look like the were originally cased.
Although I've never tried it, you can place some wax paper under the stuffer horn and as you pump out the meat you pull the paper so it forms a stick..Might need three hands.
here's a stuffer attachment that would make it easier.





						Search - All Around Jerky Maker Kit DKJ400
					






					www.onestopjerkyshop.com


----------



## WildmanWilson (Dec 7, 2019)

I do it all the time. I use my sausage stuffer with the small tube. I just press out a good length then cut it off and place on my rack to smoke. It holds together well as long as you handle it with a little care. It’s not going to be perfectly round like in a casing but so what. It takes smoke flake better too.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2019)

Many of the "Jerky Guns" from Cabela's have a snack stick nozzle. I recently bought the electric jerky blaster to try but have not used it as yet.  A friend has one and says it works great with casings or without.   Oh the electric one is on sale right now too


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2019)

I too have a jerky gun and have made beef sticks without the casing. Check Bear Carver's step by steps he has a recipe for this.

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 7, 2019)

i use a LEM Jerky Canon for these.
Works great.


----------

